
Show HN: The Whole Code Catalog - stevekrouse
Today I am releasing two years of research that I did with a new programming language startup, Dark[1].<p>The Whole Code Catalog[2] is a review of two-dozen programming-ish tools, designed to inspire the creators of our next generation of computational interfaces. In other words, this is not a review of more traditional programming languages we already know a lot about, like Python and C, but of interesting but less-well-known ones for programmers, like Smalltalk, Eve, Retool, and Zapier.<p>If you&#x27;re a programming languages and devtools nerd, come join the Future of Coding Community [3]!<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;darklang.com<p>[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;futureofcoding.org&#x2F;catalog&#x2F;<p>[3] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;futureofcoding.org&#x2F;community
======
pbiggar
I got to see early versions of this, and it's really awesome. Every tool out
there has cool features that deserve to be part of our workflow, and its great
to see the potential of how we _could_ be building software. I recommend
anyone to go through a bunch of these - they're fascinating!

------
spiralganglion
This is fantastic. Thanks for putting this together.

